

Goodbye GoDaddy - brettweaverio
http://www.weaver.io/post/14775914661/goodbye-godaddy

======
cheald
There's a lot to be said for not having your registrar run your DNS. It's a
nice perk to not have to worry about a second service, but having your DNS
separate from your registrar means that you can switch registrars without
having to suffer DNS blackout downtime.

I used to run my own DNS servers, and it worked fine. I now run all of my DNS
from Linode, which also works fine. Made my recent transition from GoDaddy
painless, since I didn't have to worry about GoDaddy ceasing to respond to
queries before new DNS had propagated.

~~~
Vitaly
It seems like we are too will be moving our domains to dnssimple. I just had
to buy a new domain and I bought it on dnssimple. The UI is really nice. And
fast!

Now about your concerns...

The point is that at dnssimple registration and dns are separate things. You
don't have to register with them all domains that you mange, and you don't
have to use their dns on domain you register through them.

So if you decide to move your domains you can transfer them out while keeping
the dns with dnssimple and switch it after domain transfer is complete, or
leave it there.

~~~
brettweaverio
They also offer $20/Year SSL certs.

------
serverascode
I the two domains I had with godaddy a long time ago b/c they were nutso back
then.

